# Salmon pink birdeater Growth rate???



## kyledawelsh (Mar 7, 2008)

How quick does a salmon pink birdeater take to grow?

i've had my sling about 8 months and it was the smallest sling i ever had it's moulted 4-5 times since then 3 times in the last 2 months alone and is now about the size of a 20p so anyone know how quick these grow?


----------



## voyagerxp (Aug 7, 2009)

My female is just under 9" and is 15 years old and i brought her as juvi but i never had one as a sling. I have only now started to get slings so its new ground for me looking after slings.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

They are very fast growers as far as i know, i know my slings i growing very fast


----------



## pepper29 (Sep 11, 2009)

my spiderling is getting big now, i had her from a 2cm baby dont know how big she is but she's moulted 4 or 5 times


----------



## eight legged freak (Apr 23, 2009)

*big salmon*

i bought my salmon when it was 2month old of a guy in shop who i know well it was that small he joked that he needs to get some more from the toilet haha it was about the size of a 10p.i myself have had it 6month it has shed twice since i have had it, now it is about 4inch from back left leg to front right leg and is growing faster than any other tarantula i own and i own 16 beastes feed every day whilst small. now i feed it 3times a week 2large crics 1 very large locust. hope this helps would send pics but dont know how to sorry.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Mine is a spiderlin still but is now over an inch i got it as a 1cm spiderling. It seems to double in size each moult. It is growing at double the rate of any of my other T's


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

My 1cm slings from 14 months ago are now around 15cm.


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

> My 1cm slings from 14 months ago are now around 15cm.

Sounds to be about the same as mine. He's about 18 months old and will be too big for the exo-terra he's in in a few months. Impressive beast!!


----------

